

Disrupting Google, Facebook and Twitter Business Model Completely - akiyama85
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/adwords-consortium-protecting-adwords-advertisers--2/x/2562398

======
disgruntledphd2
Also, the title is extremely deceptive, as the linked indiegogo pitch only
talks about unionising AdWords customers, not those of Twitter or Facebook.

~~~
akiyama85
We are going after almost everyone and of course, if we can disrupt the
hardest one 'Google' then the rest should be a lot easier.

------
ocdtrekkie
Unionizing AdWords? Why not... just stop using it. As long as people give
Google money, Google's monopoly will survive. Bleed it dry.

~~~
akiyama85
Because online businesses simply can't.

It's the only fastest and easiest way to get targeted customers.

Other marketing platform simply can't match it's efficacy.

